# Fattie Day today



## anglerman (Mar 10, 2012)

Fattie Day at my house gonna try my hand at two different types that I've not done before

Fattie #1
Cream Cheese, Jalapeño, Green Onion, and Bacon rolled in Bob Evans sausage and finished with a bacon wave.







Fattie #2
Egg, Mediterranean Herb White Cheddar, Red Onion, Mushroom, and Bacon rolled in Bob Evans sausage and finished with a bacon wave.





Both of these weigh in at almost 3 lbs precooked weight... Now into the frig for a couple hours and off to the smoker be back later with finished pictures


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 10, 2012)

Those are some good looking fatties!


----------



## anglerman (Mar 10, 2012)

Oops ... Weave not wave.. Lol


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 10, 2012)

Man o man that is a great looking fattie. Nice job 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fo0ba1


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2012)

Great start, I like the choice of ingredients. I bet they will be tasty!


----------



## anglerman (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok here's the long awaited slicing of Pure Pork Awesomeness!!!!



One on the left is Egg, Onion, Mushroom, Bacon, and Cheese... And the one on the right is Jalapeño, Cream Cheese, Bacon, And Green Onion


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job on the fatties.


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome !!!


----------



## roller (Mar 12, 2012)

They look great. !


----------



## capntrip (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice looking fatties!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Those look fantastic! How'd they taste?


----------



## osbjdawg (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Mar 17, 2012)

that some good looking Fatties !!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking fatties - congrats


----------



## netbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

Those look awesome.   I'm a rookie but looking forward to my first fatty.  1st Smoke Baby Back Ribs, 2nd Pork Shoulder Butt Roast, 3rd Whole Chicken.  Not sure if I want to start with a breakfast fatty or a dinner one.  Was thinking about a dinner one with just Blue Cheese, Sauteed/Grilled Red Onions and maybe some crumbled bacon inside in addition to a bacon weave.  Would want to make it big enough to fit on a hamburger bun.  Then top it with lettuce, tomato.  Or leave that off.

Speaking of buns, this recipe is awesome and works amazingly with burgers or pulled pork.  http://www.jasonandshawnda.com/foodiebride/archives/11487/

Thanks!


----------



## netbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

Those look awesome.   I'm a rookie but looking forward to my first fatty.  1st Smoke Baby Back Ribs, 2nd Pork Shoulder Butt Roast, 3rd Whole Chicken.  Not sure if I want to start with a breakfast fatty or a dinner one.  Was thinking about a dinner one with just Blue Cheese, Sauteed/Grilled Red Onions and maybe some crumbled bacon inside in addition to a bacon weave.  Would want to make it big enough to fit on a hamburger bun.  Then top it with lettuce, tomato.  Or leave that off.

Speaking of buns, this recipe is awesome and works amazingly with burgers or pulled pork.  http://www.jasonandshawnda.com/foodiebride/archives/11487/

Thanks!


----------

